# Plow Motor Amperage draw



## 2004blkcorvette (Dec 20, 2010)

I own a Fisher Inst-Act with the standard 21500k-1 two terminal pump motor. My question is what should the amperage draw be for normal operation when lifting the blade? I can't seem to find this data in any Fisher or Western motor literature or anywhere on the web for that matter. The motor is 1.04 KW operating at 12 V dc, so nominal amps should be 86.67 with no load, but what should it be in operation? Any help is apreciated.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

dont quote me, but I thought that plow pumps were somewhere in the 300 amp range....why else would your alt guage go down to 9v when lifting, my electric spreader takes 70 amps and does nothing to my alt guage


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

i know a blizzard plow takes55-65 amps to angle and 150-165 to lift


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Fisher/Western states 200 amps as max draw with the pump against the pressure relief (all the way raised with the control still activated). I usually see 170-190 on systems that are operating fine. I've seen 200 and slightly over without any issue as well. Much over 200, and I think the motor is getting tired.


----------



## 2004blkcorvette (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks guys. I just read mine and it's drawing 157 - 165 amps so I guess it's good!


----------

